

Show HN: Astray, A WebGL maze game built with Three.js and Box2dWeb. - wwwtyro
http://wwwtyro.github.com/Astray/

======
dsirijus
\- Chrome 20.0.1132.57, Win 7, works

\- Opera 12.0, Win 7, nothing 3D displayed

\- Safari 5.1.7, Win 7, nothing 3D displayed

\- Firefox 13.0.1, Win 7, nothing 3D displayed

\- Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421, Win 7, nothing 3D displayed, instructions
screen doesn't work

I know it shouldn't work in some of these, just noting to elevate awareness of
how considerably unsupported by the industry these things are.

Also, all browsers are basically out of the box, no tweaks.

~~~
wwwtyro
Thanks!

~~~
dsirijus
You're welcome!

------
maxwin
The game is working great technically. But it gets boring quickly. As the
level is increased, it doesn't get more difficult only tedious. It just takes
longer but you're more or less following one path with little chance to make
decisions. There should be many sub paths (and most of them lead to dead end)
for difficult level.

~~~
mcpherrinm
Making compelling mazes is an interesting problem, and doing that
automatically is a topic I watched a talk on a few years ago.

While I can't seem to find a video of that talk right now, the presenter's
homepage on mazes has a number of interesting things and some links:
<http://www.cgl.uwaterloo.ca/~csk/projects/mazes/>. I'll update this post
if/when I find the video.

------
xmmx
Brings back so many memories of my windows 95 screensaver...

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
You'll love this WebGL maze game my friend made, then:
<http://nyhacker.org/~sirtophat/maze/>

------
statico
Really smooth. Nice fade-outs/fade-ins. Good texture choices. Well done!

------
nodesocket
Well done. The only thing I wish is that the exit moved around.

~~~
malandrew
For some reason your comment reminded me of this classic from last year:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3054509>

<http://www.jamisbuck.org/presentations/rubyconf2011/>

------
nanodeath
Works well for me (Win7, Chrome 20), but it's not quite sized right --
scrollbars! Slightly jarring because navigation sometimes scrolls the content.

------
lloeki
As per the instructions, supports hjkl for movement. Nice for training,
especially given the instant feedback.

------
wwwtyro
*I've only tested on Chrome.

~~~
activepeanut
Works fine in FF13.

Edit: Removed my comment about arrows, they work perfectly fine.

~~~
keeperofdakeys
That's strange, the arrow keys work fine for me in FF13 on linux.

